# 02' GTI 337 - ABS/ASR Light + ~15MPH Grinding while braking



## l2el3eL (Jul 14, 2006)

Last week on Friday I had two new tires installed on my 2002 GTI 337. When I received the car back from the tire shop, I had an ABS + ASR light on. I didn't think anything of it at first. Once I went over 20 MPH the lights turned off. Under 15 MPH though, I feel a grinding/pulsating vibration coming from the brake pedal. However when I pump the brakes the vibration goes away. I'm not sure what the hell is going on. From time to time when I turn the key to ACC I get an ABS + ASR light. Same thing happens after driving over 20 MPH. Any thoughts? :banghead:


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

wheel speed sensor. they must have either clipped a wire, damaged a sensor, or unplugged one. stupid techs.


----------



## SmashinIt (Jul 16, 2009)

i have a similar problem after taking off my control arms to do the bushings and rotating the wheels. took it up the street and back and nothing seemed unusual other than my new r32 bushings . But in the owners manual it says that different wheel/tire combinations can effect the function of ABS therefore setting off the ABS/Brake light. Ima get it scanned and hopefully just cleared at Autozone tomorrow. SO we'll see what happens.


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

autozone scan will not pick up ABS/ASR/ESP codes. ECU codes only. The different size issue that you're talking about only occurs with different tire overall diameter. Some of the time, even a VAG-COM won't tell you with a scan, you have to pull up the measuring blocks and see which sensor drops to zero.


----------

